

How Google+ and Facebook Got It Wrong - nickconfer
http://nicholasconfer.com/google/google-facebook-wrong/
I've wanted to write my thoughts on this for a while.  I hope they are working to solve this problem, but in short I feel too much emphasis has been put on allowing users to limit who sees their posts, instead of focusing on creating engaging supportive dialog to posts through smaller groups.<p>I'd be interested to see what solutions others have for this problem, but who hasn't read a comment on Facebook before and went to comment only to realize the group was too large to write that inside joke?
======
nickconfer
I'd love to see this problem fixed one day, but honestly I think not enough
attention has been paid to keeping the supportive dialog and comments to a
post relevant in social networks.

